# Corion Clinic (Mumbai) and SCI (Dehli)?



## Zara03d (Oct 30, 2013)

I am trying to research the above 2 clinics and would be grateful to hear from members who have used either clinic from UK.

I had surgery on Tuesday and was told that my asherman syndrome so severe that I cannot ever carry my own baby. I am 33 based in London and my husband and I really want to have a baby that is genetically ours. Our doctor told us on Tuesday so put our energy into surrogacy so we hopefully get our biological baby.

We not sure about doing in UK due to cost and legal side so opting for India and people on Asherman Syndrome website and here have mentioned above 2 clinics.

My husband and I do not have any children and our first pregnancy in February 2013 ended in missed miscarriage and the 2 ERPC I had to remove baby is what caused damage to my uterus and blocked my tubes.

Hoping you lovely members will give me not only the advice please but some hope. My husband and I have hit rock bottom. When we were told in August naturally would never happen for us because of damage to tubes we thought IVF still option but n Tuesday even IVF not the case as my uterus is completely obliterated


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

We used SCI clinic in Delhi.  We were blessed with our little girl in Sept 2012.  We were very happy with SCI and plan to try for a sibling in the next few months.  We had also previously suffered six miscarriages and tried ivf's so we also had a hard road to our angel but thankfully she is a healthy, happy, beautiful little girl.  Best wishes please pm me if I can be of any help


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm really sorry to hear you've had such a tough time and I hope surrogacy offers a solution for you.

It really is worthwhile doing your homework with this at the outset, so you manage everything effectively (medically, practically and legally). There have been recent policy changes in India concerning surrogacy, and particularly concerning the requirement for foreign intended parents to obtain medical visas and further recent media coverage about this - http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/health/ministries-consulted-on-assisted-reproductive-technology-bill/article5380425.ece.

I hope this gives a you a bit of a steer and do feel free to get in touch if I can be of any help.

Good luck.

Louisa


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

hi, i used sci delhi, i was treated by dr.Shivani, it was a very bad experience actually, i was hearing about her and her achievments in that surrogacy field, that's why i had my first trial in India, but didnt end up good and i hear lately that policy in India regarding surrogacy has been changed, but i am about to start with New life Georgia in Georgia, tbilsi, after doing some researches, i found it very good in that field, and their policy regarding surrogacy is very friendly( intended parent names will be written on the birth certificate without mentioning the surrogate) wish you all the best


----------

